# Transition from Outpatient to Hospital Coding



## AB87 (Aug 5, 2010)

Transition from Outpatient to Hospital Coding
I was looking forward to going into the Hospital Setting and just wanted to get some expert advice on people who have done the same. Pros and Cons and also just things to look for. Im a CPC-A and wanting to take my CPC-H so i can make myself more marketable in these tough times. Im a Dermatology Coder now and i got this job with "NO EXPERIENCE" (there are people who like to hire fresh people out of school). I've had this job for two months now and just using this as a stepping stone to enhance my career.

Thanks!


----------



## Chanke (Aug 16, 2010)

I am a hospital coder.  I code outpatient ancillary services (radiology, labs, physical therapy).  I currently hold a CPC credential.  You can email me sokmunkeez@gmail.com if you want any info.


----------



## KellyLR (Aug 16, 2010)

*Hospital setting*



randrk said:


> Transition from Outpatient to Hospital Coding
> I was looking forward to going into the Hospital Setting and just wanted to get some expert advice on people who have done the same. Pros and Cons and also just things to look for. Im a CPC-A and wanting to take my CPC-H so i can make myself more marketable in these tough times. Im a Dermatology Coder now and i got this job with "NO EXPERIENCE" (there are people who like to hire fresh people out of school). I've had this job for two months now and just using this as a stepping stone to enhance my career.
> 
> Thanks!



What did u mean by hospital setting?  Are you wanting to go into Oupatient Hospital Coding?  If you want to make the switch to InPatient Hospital coding you will need a CCS for that. But since you mentioned CPC-H, I'm guessing that you want Outpatient hospital coding settings.  The ASCs are great for hiring non-experienced coders, try KP they do a lot of hiring right now for outpatient coders.

Good Luck


----------



## classysista26@yahoo.com (Sep 2, 2010)

*Which company is KP*

Kelley are you referring to Kaiser or is KP a different company?


----------



## lweyerstrass (Sep 2, 2010)

With you CPC you will be able to get a postion with a hospital as an outpatient coder depending on your background.  There are many opportunities in the hospital outpatient setting so think about what you want to code, ancillary, diagnostic, emergency room, observation, or same day surgery and focus on these areas.  If you want to code inpatient records you will need to get your CCS to meet the minimum requirements for most facilities.

Good luck with your choice


----------



## 01161870 (Sep 13, 2010)

randrk said:


> Transition from Outpatient to Hospital Coding
> I was looking forward to going into the Hospital Setting and just wanted to get some expert advice on people who have done the same. Pros and Cons and also just things to look for. Im a CPC-A and wanting to take my CPC-H so i can make myself more marketable in these tough times. Im a Dermatology Coder now and i got this job with "NO EXPERIENCE" (there are people who like to hire fresh people out of school). I've had this job for two months now and just using this as a stepping stone to enhance my career.
> 
> Thanks!



Please let us know how it ends up for you! I am a student currently & almost done with my course & getting ready to take the CPC. I have been a biller in a derm office for almost 2 years now. I am curious to see if my derm time as a biller (with minimal coding when I am needed) will help me to boost my chances of getting into a coding job. I am not picky either in an office setting, out pt hospital, or even an ins co. I like my job but it is becoming a bit too much for me as I have voiced my need for another biller in here even part of the time. They don't seem real concerned to hire on more help & to be honest I need a little more pay to survive. I got lucky as it sounds you did as well, I got the job never knowing a thing of billing so needless to say my pay was not what a person with years of billing under their belt would be, I understand that is fair though. But as you know times are hard & having a little bit better pay now that I have two years under my belt would be a huge help, not to mention I want to put to use what I learned in school! Please let me know how you do out there. I love to hear happy endings from people kind of in the same boat as me! Best of luck to you!

PS- I am glad to hear there are people who hire fresh coders... I have been hearing sad stories of people unable to find work fresh out of school & people with years of coding too. Very sad! I know it sure is hard here in St. Pete Tampa Bay Area Florida.


----------

